# FFXIV im Fenstermodus auf Vollbild spielen *LEGAL*



## Tonkra (28. August 2011)

Hi, es handelt sich hier eigtl. nur um eine komfortable Lösung, Final Fantasy XIV im Vollbildmodus zu spielen aber auch auf den desktop switchen zu können ohne jeglichen Client Crash:

Wolltet ihr schon immer nebenbei kurz was nachschauen im inet, oder schauen wer im TS ist? Im Vollbildmodus crashed der client beim versuch auf den desktop zu springen. Und beim FFXIV fenstermodus stören euch aber diese hässlichen Fensterrahmen ? kein problem, macht einfach "Pseudo Vollbild" draus. Ganz Ohne illegalen FFXIV windower, der dann nach ein paar patches eh nicht mehr funktionierte. ich benutze dieses programm (welches man übrigens für jedes Spiel im fenstermodus nutzen kann) schon länger und wollte es eigtl. hier schonmal posten^^

Der einfache simple "TRICK":
Man kann FFXIV ja von hause aus unter konfiguration im fenstermodus spielen. das Problem: man muss jedesmal das fenster selbst justieren, mehr schlecht als recht und man sieht _immer_ die "Rahmenränder", egal wie gut man im ausrichten ist.
Ich benutze das Programm "Windows Relocator". Einfach Final Fantasy XIV in der Konfiguration auf Window Mode stellen, das spiel sollte dabei am besten auf die Desktop Auflösung eingestellt sein. Den Windows Relocator starten, Desktop Auflösung einstellen, FFXIV exe auswählen.. Häkchen bei "Auto Relocate if game is running" setzen und das spiel starten.


Voila hat man seinen "Fake" Vollbildmodus. man befindet sich immernoch im normalen window mode, das programm "zieht"/justiert das FFXIV fenster einfach nur zu 100% optimal (der Auflösung entsprechend) in die ecken, dass man keinen einzigen pixel des fensterrahmens mehr sieht, sprich es sieht wie vollbild aus. Wohlgemerkt es ist also somit *KEIN* illegaler FFXIV Windower und man verändert in keinster weise das spiel, es ist ein externes mini programm. vor jedem start das programm ausführen und der relocator zieht das bild jedesmal automatisch auf vollbild.

Das Programm kann man *HIER (Gamers Window Relocator)* downloaden.
Wie in den angehängten screenshots in options "Width and height" auf Desktop resolution, und haken optimalerweise bei "Auto-relocate" reinmachen.
das programm merkt dann wenn das spiel läuft und macht dann alles automatisch.
am besten einfach dann ins gameverzeichnis packen und vor jedem FFXIV start anklicken und ausführen.

es entsteht keinerlei großaufwand.


----------

